# [SOLVED] o pl_PL co się pojawia i znika

## es_uomikim

Byłbym wdzięczny wszystkich którzy juz tu wejdą o przeczytanie postu w całości. TAK przeczytałem HOWTO o polonizacji Gentoo, zresztą przeczytałem kilka wersji, wiadomości na grupach, google, forum...czytałem wszystko co udało mi sie znaleźć nt temat ale wciąż nie umiem sobie z problemem poradzić.

Chodzi o polskie znaki ale nie o ich wyświetlanie bo wyswietlają sie wszedzie ok (wyswietlały ale o tym później):

Żeby nie było nieporozumień oto pliki :

xorg.conf :

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

```

klawiatura pc105 była używama w Xfree86 pod debianem i ubuntu i tam to działało.

00basic :

```
LANG="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"

LANGUAGE="pl_PL:pl"
```

02locale :

```
LANG="pl_PL"

LANGUAGE="pl_PL:pl"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"
```

99locale :

```
LANG="pl_PL"

LANGUAGE="pl_PL:pl"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"
```

~/.bash_rc

```
LANG="pl_PL"

LANGUAGE="pl_PL:pl"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"
```

```
tymek@linux ~ $ locale

LANG=en_US

LC_CTYPE="en_US"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US"

LC_TIME="en_US"

LC_COLLATE="en_US"

LC_MONETARY="en_US"

LC_MESSAGES=en_US

LC_PAPER="en_US"

LC_NAME="en_US"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US"

LC_ALL=
```

```

tymek@linux ~ $ locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.iso88592

en_US.utf8

pl_PL

pl_PL.iso88592

pl_PL.utf8

POSIX

```

```
tymek@linux ~ $ man man

invalid charset name

Error executing formatting or display command.

System command /bin/bzip2 -c -d /var/cache/man/cat1/man.1.bz2 | /usr/bin/less exited with status 1.
```

----------------------------------------

na poczatku wszystko było ustawione na "pl_PL.iso8859-2" (sprawdzałem też pl_PL.ISO-8859-2) i nie działało, za radą na pl.comp.os.linux gdzie dostałem linka do wiadomosci dotyczącej identycznego problemu (tez na gentoo wyświetlały się znaki we wszystkich aaplikacjach i terminalu ale nei dalo sie ich pisac w terminalu/konsoli) i zmiana z pl_PL.iso8859-2 na pl_PL pomogła.

U mnie nie pomogła (od razu). Ale ponieważ czytałem gdzieś o tym, ze dopiero po ponownym skompilowaniu glibc zmianu w lokalach zadziałały to przekompilowałem glibc jeszcze raz. Po dodaniu pl_PL do locales.build

locales.build :

```
en_US.utf8

pl_PL.utf8

en_US.iso8859-2

pl_PL.iso8859-2

pl_PL

en_US
```

za pierwszym razem wszystko było 'ok' tj mogłem wreszcie pisać po polsku! hurra!

Postanowiłem dodać do xorg.conf Option "XkbVariant" "basic", bo to podobno miało anulować inne niz polskie znaki. Po reboocie komputera zobaczyłem w GDM: ,,Wpisz nazw? u?ytkownika:'' ... ,,Has?o:'' itp. , potem nano i mc a w menu obydwu ,,?'' zamiast pl znaków. Do tego znowu nie mogłem pisać polskich literek! XkbVariant usunąłem, zrestartowałem komputer; dalej nie mogę pisać pl literek...jestem w punkcie wyjścia z tym, że w GDM widzę ,,Has?o:'' zamiast ,,Hasło:'' ....

byłbym wdzięczny za jakąkolwiek pomoc bo zazyna mnie ta sytuacja już 'troszkę' irytować...

pozdrawiam,

TLast edited by es_uomikim on Thu Sep 22, 2005 9:48 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## damjanek

weird... moj locales.build wyglada tak:

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

 i wszystko funkcjonuje nalezycie.. widze, ze ty masz zupelnie inaczej to zapisane..

----------

## Bako

i nie wydaje mi sie, ze czytales HOWTO odnosnie polonizacji  :Smile: 

ps. skad ci sie wzielo to LANGUAGE="pl_PL:pl" ???

popraw locales.build jak radzi damjanek i przekompiluj glibc (inaczej zmiana locales.build duzo nie da  :Smile: ).

dodatkowo wywal te wszystkie wpisy z lokalizacja i zostaw tylko 99local:

```
LANG="pl_PL@euro"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"
```

// sorki nie doczytalem, ze chcesz miec angielskie powiadomienia  :Smile:  - sama zmiana locales.build powinna pomoc

----------

## es_uomikim

OK, pozamieniane dzis albo jutro przekompiluje glibc,

a HOWTO czytałem : >

to, że teraz wpisy wyglądaja tak a nie inaczej wygląda z wielu metamorfoz jakei przeszły po tym co przeczytałem w sieci, uslyszałem na usenecie...po własnych desperackich próbach ; ]

----------

## es_uomikim

Zrobiłem dokładnie co pisaliście...jak poprzednio - brak efektu:

99local :

```
LANG="pl_PL@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"
```

locales.build :

```
en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2
```

i na tym skompilowane glibc,

```
tymek@linux /etc $ locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.iso88592

en_US.utf8

pl_PL

pl_PL.utf8

POSIX
```

jak widać powyżej...skurtecznie.

ale :

```
tymek@linux /etc $ locale

LANG=en_US

LC_CTYPE="en_US"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US"

LC_TIME="en_US"

LC_COLLATE="en_US"

LC_MONETARY="en_US"

LC_MESSAGES=en_US

LC_PAPER="en_US"

LC_NAME="en_US"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US"

LC_ALL=
```

nie zapomniałem o env-update ...

----------

## rasheed

No dobra, a co z

```
LC_CTYPE

LC_NUMERIC

LC_TIME

LC_COLLATE

LC_MONETARY

LC_PAPER

LC_NAME

LC_ADDRESS

LC_TELEPHONE

LC_MEASUREMENT

LC_IDENTIFICATION
```

Masz je ustawione na pl_PL w 02locale czy tam 99locale? LANG spróbuj bez @euro.

----------

## es_uomikim

99local :

 *Quote:*   

> LANG="pl_PL@euro"
> 
> LC_MESSAGES="en_US"

 

już cytowałem...spróbuję bez @euro.

poza tym 'LANG' służy do narzucenia z góry wszystkich pozostałych elementów tyle, że w odróżnieniu od 'LC_ALL' można potem definiować inne, czy nie tak? : >

----------

## es_uomikim

śmieszna sprawa, wygląda na to, że chodzi TYLKO o to, że 'LANG' jakoś nie jest brany pod uwagę przez system:

99local :

```
LANG="pl_PL"

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

```

```
tymek@linux ~ $ locale

LANG=en_US

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL

LC_NUMERIC=pl_PL

LC_TIME=pl_PL

LC_COLLATE=pl_PL

LC_MONETARY=pl_PL

LC_MESSAGES=en_US

LC_PAPER=pl_PL

LC_NAME=pl_PL

LC_ADDRESS=pl_PL

LC_TELEPHONE=pl_PL

LC_MEASUREMENT=pl_PL

LC_IDENTIFICATION=pl_PL

LC_ALL=

```

po ręcznym ustawieniu wszystkich wartości wszystko działa : )

----------

## YANOUSHek

Ja bym stawiał jednak na to, że zmienna LANG jest ustawiana w jakimś miejscu, które wykonuje się po /etc/env.d/*

----------

